# Beratung Gaming Tastatur mit USB-HUB| G19 soll in Rente geschickt werden



## Taridan (12. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

seit nunmehr 11 Jahren hat mir mein gute, alte G19 sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Allerdings merke ich der G19 ihr Alter an. Der USB-Anschluss (oben links) funktioniert gar nicht mehr, der Treibersupport wurde vor gut einem Jahr eingestellt, der kleine Bildschirm ist mit den Jahren obsolet geworden, und im Allgemeinen möchte ich nach der Zeit einfach mal was anderes unter den Fingerspitzen haben. Allerdings habe ich viele Features der G19 lieben gelernt und eben diese Anforderung soll meine neue Tastatur auch haben  Wichtig ist mir ein zusätzlicher USB-Port (HUB) direkt an der Tastatur. Ich habe die letzen 30 Jahre ausschließlich mit "Rubberdome" gezockt. Wie ist denn der Umstieg von Rubberdome auf mechanisch? Wichtig ist mir auch, dass  die Tastatur nicht die Schallgrenze durchbricht. Ich möchte also niemanden akustisch auf den Sack gehen, wenn ich zocke. Referenz ist hier ebenfalls die G19 .  Wichtiger Hinweis: Ich bin "echter" Linkshänder und zocke ausschließlich mit den Pfeiltasten. Toll, und somit optional, wäre hier, wenn man die RGB-Beleuchtung genau auf "meine" Haupttasten legen könnte.

Verwendungszweck: 90% Zocken| 10 % Arbeit (MS-Word und Konsorten)

Mindestanforderung an die neue Tastatur:

- mindestens 1 USB-Port für Peripherie (Headset, USB-Stick, etc.)
- RGB-Beleuchtung welche (optional!) konfigurierbar ist
- eine "handvoll" Makrotasten (12 benötige ich nicht)
- Audiosteuerung analog der G19 (Play, Pause, Volume Up/Down)
- Handauflage
- NUM-Block

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 70-90 Euro. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob das unrealistisch ist. Aber über eure Erfahrung und Kaufempfehlungen freue ich mich .

Vielen Dank


----------



## flx23 (12. Juni 2020)

Da hänge ich mich gleich mal mit ran und hoffe auf gute Vorschläge  meine g11 würde zwar nochmal aufpoliert (zerlegt, Spülmaschine, zusammengebaut) aber wie bei dir merke ich auch die Jahre.

Mir geht es jedoch wie dir, das ich nicht adäquates für das gute alte Stück finde was auch bezahlbar und robust ist


----------



## Taridan (12. Juni 2020)

Hehe . Jap. Diese Art von "Duschen" hat meine G19 2x im Jahr auch über sich ergehen lassen müssen. Natürlich zerlegt.


----------



## Hubacca (12. Juni 2020)

Bei der Preisvorstellung wirst du nicht alle deine Wünsche/Anforderungen erfüllt bekommen.
Eine gute Tastatur mit mechanischen Tastern LIONCAST LK300 RGB :
LIONCAST LK300 RGB Gaming Tastatur | MediaMarkt
Fehlt allerdings der USB - Port und den wirst du glaube ich in dem Preisbereich selten finden....
Logitech G213 mit Rubberdome Tasten- auch ohne USB Port:
https://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G213...id=1591998036&sprefix=gaming+t,aps,165&sr=8-3

Oder du sparst noch etwas und holst dir eine Logitech G815:
Logitech G815 LIGHTSYNC Mechanische RGB-Gaming-Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Handballenauflagen gibts massenhaft günstig einzeln zu kaufen - davon würde ich keinen Tastaturkauf abhängig machen.


----------



## Taridan (13. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank 

Die G815 sieht schon verdammt toll aus und hat einen USB-Port. Allerdings bin ich bei den Varianten der Tastenarten noch nicht sicher. Auf der Logitechseite werden diese zwar vorgestellt, allerdings kann ich mit dem Marketingnamen (Tactil etc.) nichts anfangen. Die Klickbeispiele (Audio) funzen bei mir scheinbar auch nicht wirklich im Browser. (Logitech G - Fortschrittliche mechanische Tasten-Switches fuer Gaming). Die 3 Tastenarten sind vermutlich auch eher persönliche Vorlieben. Hier sollte ich eventuell mal schauen, ob ich diese Tastatur im Handel antesten kann.

Die G213 schreckt mich insofern ab, dass es hier zu Spulenfiepen kommen kann. Das würde mich irre machen


----------



## Hubacca (13. Juni 2020)

Noch eine Erklärung zu den Tastern:
Mechanische Tastatur Schalter &#8211; Der ultimative Guide - zockergear.de
Das ist schon ein älterer Beitrag und es gibt heutzutage sogar noch mehr verschiedene Tastenarten.

Mit dem testen stimme ich dir zu - wie in einem anderem Thread schon geschrieben:
"Willst du auf mechanische Tasten umsteigen dann sind Brown Taster dem Auslösegefühl der Rubberdometasten am ähnlichsten und die Auswahl ist groß .
Wenn du günstig eine Logitech Rubberdome Tastatur haben möchtest dann schau dir die G213 an, aber generell würde ich dir empfehlen mal irgendwo in einen Elektroshop wie Mediamarkt o.ä
zu gehen und verschiedene Tastenarten und Tastaturen auszuprobieren. "

Für €90,- ist bestimmt scon eine gute Tastatur zu bekommen - allerdings nicht unbedingt mit all deinen Wünschen und ich würde mir überlegen was
wirklich sinnvoll ist und sein muß ?

USB - Port: 
1. Ich hab sowieso einen USB Hub auf dem Tisch da ich auch mal mehrere USB Geräte/Sticks anschliesse.
2. Das Kabel der Tastaturen ist mit USB Port sehr fett und steif was mich dann doch stört - gerade bei einer so schlanken Tastatur wie der G815
 würde mich das fingerdicke Kabel nerven. Dazu haben viele Tastaturen (ohne USB Port) steckbare Kabel - das ist sehr praktisch wenn man mal die Tastatur bei Seite legen will.

RGB-Beleuchtung: kein Problem !

Makro und Multimediatasten: Bei vielen Tastaturen sind Makro und Multimediafunktionen über die FN Taste erreichbar - überlegen ob das 
reicht oder ob es extra Tasten sein müssen ?

Handauflage: Wenn keine dabei ist einfach eine extra kaufen- gibts genug Auswahl von.

NUM-Block: kein Problem - ohne / TKL gibts sogar eine geringere Auswahl.


----------



## Taridan (13. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank nochmals 

Ich habe mir mal die HyperX Alloy Elite RGB näher angeschaut (HyperX HX-KB2RD2-DE Alloy Elite RGB Mechanische Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer). Ich glaube das könnte eine Alternative werden  ich "arbeite" mich mal, dank Deinem Link, ein bisschen in die Tastenarten ein.

Edit: Habe mir die HyperX Alloy Elite RGB (red Switches) bestellt. Ich bin gespannt wie ich damit zurecht komme. Grade den Stahlrahmen finde ich sehr interessant. Zwar hat das Teil keinen USB-Hub, aber dafür einen USB-Pass Trough. Damit kann ich auch leben 

@flx23: Feedback erfolgt vermutlich Dienstag, dann soll das gute Stück bei mir sein .


----------



## Hubacca (13. Juni 2020)

Oder so !

Die HyperX ist bestimmt ganz gut - für den Preis hat sie eine Top Ausstattung ! 
Die Frage ist ob du mit den Tasten klar kommst, aber das wirst du ganz schnell feststellen.

Viel Spaß !


----------



## Taridan (13. Juni 2020)

Danke! Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten


----------



## Taridan (13. Juni 2020)

Wie es der Zufall so will, habe ich die Tastatur heute bei Media-Markt gefunden und direkt für 99,- Euro mitgenommen (warum bis Dienstag warten). Mein erster Eindruck ist durchaus positiv. Ich muss mich zwar noch an der erhöhten Tasten gewönnen, allerdings geht mir das Tippen (in diesem Moment) sehr viel flüssiger von der Hand als mit der G19. Gezockt habe ich ganz kurz nur Elder-Scrolls Online mit einem angepassten Profil (die Individuelle Beleuchtung schaut schon sehr, sehr schick aus). Generell ist die Tastatur kein Leichtgewicht, was sich aber sehr positiv auswirkt. Der Stahlrahmen verrichtet hier also ganze Arbeit. Die Software ist eingängig und lässt keine individuellen Wünsche offen. Man kann tatsächlich alle Tasten einfärben/beleuchten wie man es sich wünscht. Der USB-Pass Through funzt wie erwartet bestens. Zwar habe ich jetzt kein USB-Port mehr auf der PC-Rückseite frei (2 USB Kabel an der Tastatur), aber damit kann ich leben . Die Multimediatasten erfüllen ebenfalls allesamt ihren Zweck. Mit den red Switches komme ich ganz gut zurecht. Allerdings ist die Lautstärke im Vergleich zur G19 schon eine andere. Und das ist tatsächlich auch der einzige, persönliche Negativpunkt den ich aufführen kann. Mich selber juckt das recht wenig, allerdings vermute ich, dass es meiner Frau ziemlich auf die Nerven gehen wird . Ich werde jetzt mal ein paar andere Spiele antesten. Bis jetzt bin ich durchaus zufrieden. Vielen Dank Hubacca


----------



## claster17 (13. Juni 2020)

Wenn du dir abgewöhnst, die Tasten bis zum Anschlag durchzudrücken, schreibt es sich viel leiser. Ohne fühlbaren Auslösepunkt natürlich etwas schwierig.


----------



## Hubacca (13. Juni 2020)

Gern geschehen !
Kleine Tipps zu Geräuschreduzierung:
1. Noise Dampener:
Amazon.de : noise dampener
Das sind einfach nur O-Ringe die du unter jeder Tastenkappe montieren kannst, diese reduzieren:
a) die Lautstärke des Tastenanschlages und 
b) den kompletten Tastenhub - die Taste löst nach 2mm aus, aber du kannst sie insgesamt 4mm eindrücken. Je nach dicke des O-Rings
reduziert sich der Weg dann bis zum "Endanschlag" - auch Bottom Out genannt.
Ich habe bei jeder meiner Tastaturen mit Cherry MX Tastern oder kompatiblen immer O-Ringe installiert weil m.M.n. auch der gesammte Sound "satter" wird 

2. XXL Mauspad damit die Tastatur komplett auf dem Mauspad steht und der Tastenanschlag zum Tisch hin gedämpft wird:
Amazon.de : csl xxl mauspad
CSL/Titanwolf sind gute günstige Mauspads - das die am Anfang etwas streng müffeln können ist normal und gibt sich spätestens nach ein paar Tagen. Das ist auch bei wesentlich teureren Mauspad
oft der Fall und hat einfach etwas mit der Herstellung des Schaumstoffes/Neoprene/Zellkautschuk zu tun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taridan (13. Juni 2020)

Oh. Das klingt vielversprechend  Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit den Noise Dampenern. Ich habe mir jetzt folgende bestellt: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06XFFVY8D/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A28V681TTYRFAC&psc=1. Bin sehr gespannt wie sich dass nach der Montage mit den Ringen anfühlt


----------



## Hubacca (13. Juni 2020)

Ich hab vorher auch gedacht das es nicht viel bringt, aber wie geschrieben: Die Dinger werden bei mir bei jeder neuen Tastatur sofort eingebaut


----------



## Taridan (15. Juni 2020)

Hi Hubacca,

die Noise Dampener sind heute angekommen und wurden ebenfalls schon verbaut. Ich muss schon sagen, dass die Silikonringe ganze Arbeit leisten und das Gefühl der Tastatur (für mich) nochmals in "andere Dimensionen" heben. Einige Tasten gehen noch etwas schwerfällig, allerdings ist das nach ein paar kräftigen Tastendrucken ebenfalls erledigt. 

Fazit: "Die HyperX Alloy Elite RGB" (mit Noise Dampener!) ist genau die Tastatur die ich gesucht habe. Die Umstellung von Rubberdome auf MX RED, also mechanisch, fühlt sich großartig an un meine Finger fliegen nur so über die Tastatur. Dazu kommt noch eine komplett frei konfigurierbare Beleuchtung und ein 2.0 USB-Port, der seinen Zweck erfüllt (Headset, Smartwatch laden, 2. Gamepad etc.). Da meine alte G19 einen aktiven USB 2.0-Hub hatte, ist es eine Frage der BIOS-Einstellung, damit (in diesem Fall Strom) der USB-Port auch angesteuert werden kann, wenn die Kiste ausgeschaltet ist.

An dieser Stelle nochmals meinen besonderen Dank an Dich Hubbaca, für die echt großartigen Tipps  Meine Zockerbuddys kannten die Noise Dampener ebenfalls nicht .

@flx23: Die Tastatur ist wie für mich gemacht. Vor allem das Gewicht und das Schreib,- und "Zockgefühl" ist kein Vergleich zu G19. Vielleicht kommt die ja für Dich auch in die engere Auswahl. Aktuell ist sie für 99,- Euro bei Media-Markt/Saturn erhältlich: HYPERX Alloy Elite RGB-MX Gaming Tastatur, Cherry MX Red, Schwarz kaufen | SATURN (Im Markt selber war die Tastatur 40 Euro teurer. Hier entweder Online reservieren und im Markt abholen, oder an der Kasse/Mitarbeiter direkt auf das Onlineangebot verweisen. Du bekommst sie in jedem Fall für den Onlinepreis).

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
Taridan


----------



## flx23 (15. Juni 2020)

Hi Taridan,

Danke für die Rückmeldung die du gibst! Das heißt dir sind die red switches nicht zu leicht? Ich habe da die letzten Tage auch ein wenig überlegt und könnte mich noch nicht wirklich zwischen red, black oder brown switches entscheiden


----------



## Taridan (15. Juni 2020)

Hi flx23,

nein, die red sind genau richtig für mich. Ich habe mir auch die blue-Switches angeschaut/getestet (im Media-Markt), und die wiederum waren mit persönlich zu "heftig" mit ihrem Klicken. Gelandet bin ich daher bei red und bin sehr zufrieden. Grade mit den Noise Dampenern ideal für meine Bedürfnisse . Wenn Du eher Widerstand und Feedback suchst, dann solltest Dir in jedem Fall die mx blue anschauen. Mir persönlich wären die aber zu heftig  In jedem Fall ist es verdammt schwer die Unterschiede online zu erklären, man muss einmal auf den Tastaturen "klimpern" wie ich finde. Daher auch mein Rat: Ab in den nächsten Handel und selber austesten.


----------

